# Forest Brothers - Fight for the Baltics



## v2 (Jul 14, 2017)

After the Second World War, soldiers from across the Baltics who had fought on both sides of the war disappeared into the forests to wage Europe's bloodiest guerrilla war against the occupying Soviet forces.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5rQFp7FF9c_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2017)

Interesting!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2017)

... and the USA_ never_ recognized the Soviet-orchestrated regimes that were imposed on the three Baltic states in 1940 and re-imposed in 1944-45. Churchill was not as steadfast on that score in his dealings with Stalin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

